# Passionflower Machine heads??



## greenmeanh1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sure this question will have been asked before. I have been playing for years but don't have a clue what machine heads Jon Gomm uses on his 2nd and 1st strings for the Passionflower piece.. Anybody know??
Trying to learn the piece without them is not working out very well. LOL


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Keith banjo pegs - he mentions them on his site in the video notes for Telepathy and Temporary - http://jongomm.com/video

http://www.beaconbanjo.com/product-category/keith-banjo-tuners/

You'll see one of them is marked "for guitar" - I assume this is what he uses, but I'm sure the manufacturer could confirm. They aren't cheap! 

I saw Jon live with Don Ross a few years ago here in Halifax - cool dude and of course a great show. I like how he embodies some of that wild energy that Michael Hedges had.

Good luck


----------



## greenmeanh1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Cool,, I was born in Halifax, Thanks for the info on the pegs!!


----------

